# Borland C++ Builder 6: [Linker Fehler] Unresolved external ...



## Pik-9 (4. März 2009)

Hallo erstmal,

ich schreibe gerade ine Projekt mit dem Borland C++ Builder 6, wo ich meine eigene Unit (*.h + *.cpp) geschrieben habe. Jedenfalls klappt das auch alles ganz gut, aber auf einmal kommt die Fehlermeldung: "[Linker Fehler] Unresolved external 'TGleichung::~TGleichung()' referenced from J:\DATEIEN U. UNTERVERZEICHNISSE, DANIEL\PROGRAMME\SOLVE_PARABEL\UNIT2.OBJ"! 
Der Fehlermeldung kann man entnehmen, dass es sich hierbei um einen Linker-Fehler handelt. Der Compiler läuft auch problemlos durch, aber trotzdem kann ich das Projekt nicht erstellen.
Weiß jemand, was da schief läuft? Ich habe schon mit Google danach gesucht, und es gibt auch jede Menge anderer Foren, die dieses Problem behandeln, allerdings hat mir keines davon wirklich geholfen! 
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen?


----------



## CSANecromancer (4. März 2009)

Pik-9 hat gesagt.:


> aber auf einmal


Was heisst "auf einmal"?
War das Programm schon lauffähig und jetzt tritt der Fehler auf?
Oder hast du das Programm noch nie laufen lassen und jetzt beim Testen (sprich: Erstellen) bekommst du den Fehler?



Pik-9 hat gesagt.:


> Weiß jemand, was da schief läuft?


Ein Programmteil namens Unit2 versucht, ein Objekt vom Typ TGleichung aufzulösen und hat dabei ein Problem, weil der Destruktor von Unit2 nicht gefunden wird.
Mehr kann ich dir anhand der spärlichen Informationen auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Pik-9 (5. März 2009)

CSANecromancer hat gesagt.:


> Was heisst "auf einmal"?
> War das Programm schon lauffähig und jetzt tritt der Fehler auf?
> Oder hast du das Programm noch nie laufen lassen und jetzt beim Testen (sprich: Erstellen) bekommst du den Fehler?
> 
> ...



Ich habe das Programm schon einmal laufen lassen, da habe ich allerdings Unit2.h noch nicht eingebunden. Nachdem ich dies gemacht habe, habe ich auch gleich noch den Destruktor von TGleichung geschrieben (in Unit2). Danach kam diese Meldung.

Ich habe dann sogar den Destruktor überall gelöscht (also in Unit2.h und Unit2.cpp und in Unit1, wo er benutzt wurde)! Trotzdem kam immer noch die selbe Meldung!
Er meckert also, er könne eine Funktion nicht finden, die weder definiert wurde, noch benutzt wird! 

Wie schon gesagt, der Compiler kommt damit aber problemlos klar, nur der Linker macht Probleme!


----------

